# Can you imagine being friends with an opera lover?



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Or, in an unfathomable turn of events, already happen to have one as a friend?

Not me though, thank you very much!

I'd probably be very apprehensive that they would start singing their "librettos" to me any second - a diluted and a pointless drivel those seem to be anyway, even without being sung. As a matter of fact, I am quite sure that the expression "when the fat lady sings" has to do with an opera lover trying to explain something to you. Ouch! And, ironically, the name of the genre itself sounds a lot (ha) like the name of that chunky woman on TV. Not pretty, that’s for sure.

Also, remember Aramis? Yes, that guy who may or may not be coming back here rather shortly. (Two more days, folks, two more days…) The sad fact is that I would put him (and he was an opera lover, right?) on my ignore list a long time ago, had the forum provided us with such an option. In the absence of this automated luxury however, it appears that I will have to manually apply my ignore policy to whoever I find to be too much of an opera lover. 

And so, just like falling in love with this particular (pun intended) genre of music, I find the idea absolutely incomprehensible. (I know that I’ve stated differently somewhere on this board before but that’s only because I was trying to be nice.)

Furthermore, I absolutely hate it and feel personally offended when ignorant people generally refer to classical music as "opera". I think they do it on purpose. Shame on them!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

The forum does have an "ignore" function. In my opinion, you should use it to your heart's satisfaction, it's a lot better than trolling.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I find this thread amusing, as the avatar of the OP is the composer of one of the most famous operas of all time...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Why not be friends with an opera lover? Even though I'm not crazy about opera, any classical music fan is a friend of mine!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> I find this thread amusing, as the avatar of the OP is the composer of one of the most famous operas of all time...


I've got to take your word on it, as I never cared to venture into any of his operas. Not my cup of tea, apparently. And a waste of time on his part as far as I'm concerned, for he probably could have written a good deal more of really great music instead.

Oh, and he also spots a beard - not a fan of those either.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Why not be friends with an opera lover? Even though I'm not crazy about opera, any classical music fan is a friend of mine!


Lucky you! My friends cannot be seen anywhere near an opera house.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

This is actually probably a pretty good policy. In heated arguments I am known to spontaneously break out singing the commendatore scene, but replacing "Don Giovanni" with the person's name. This typically leads to a very awkward situation. Also, when I drink too much I sometimes become convinced that I am a Wagnerian Soprano, and I am told that my Brünnhilde leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think I've ever met a proper hardcore opera lover in the flesh. This is Lancashire, mind, maybe there are lots of closet opera fans lurking about. I don't know.

Do opera lovers have any distinguishing physical features so I can spot them from a distance?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

They have red marks around the eyes from pressing theatre binocs against them


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Argus said:


> I don't think I've ever met a proper hardcore opera lover in the flesh. This is Lancashire, mind, maybe there are lots of closet opera fans lurking about. I don't know.
> 
> Do opera lovers have any distinguishing physical features so I can spot them from a distance?


They are vampires that live in a cave below Baton Rouge, LA. The secret password is: "I think that enormously overweight people are playas."


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Couchie said:


> This is actually probably a pretty good policy. In heated arguments I am known to spontaneously break out singing the commendatore scene, but replacing "Don Giovanni" with the person's name. This typically leads to a very awkward situation. Also, when I drink too much I sometimes become convinced that I am a Wagnerian Soprano, and I am told that my Brünnhilde leaves a lot to be desired.


Stop it, you are freaking me out! :lol:


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Argus said:


> Do opera lovers have any distinguishing physical features so I can spot them from a distance?


Just a wild guess and you may have to come a bit closer, but: men wearing eyeliner and ladies spotting fake moles on their faces? They might also be the ones shopping for music in the DVD sections of the record stores.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm posting this to cheer Serge up


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone here an extreme Wagner fan? Like, one of those people that go to see the whole Ring Cycle live every year?


----------



## delallan (Jan 4, 2011)

I wish I was friends with more opera fans in the 'real world', not just the virtual world!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

delallan said:


> I wish I was friends with more opera fans in the 'real world', not just the virtual world!!


I feel exactly the same!


----------



## delallan (Jan 4, 2011)

Alas, thank goodness for this forum where we can meet and exchange ideas!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Rasa said:


> They have red marks around the eyes from pressing theatre binocs against them


That was a good one, Rasa! (I thought I should have mentioned.)


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Anyone here an extreme Wagner fan? Like, one of those people that go to see the whole Ring Cycle live every year?


Hell, yeah! I treat myself to various parts of The Ring several times a month. I am not very interested in seeing it live though. The visual side of the performance never lives up to the musical side anyway. I close my eyes instead and see the whole story play out in my imagination. Visiting Bayreuth some day is a great idea though...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Of course I can. After all, Worf and Jadzia even got married, and you all know how much Worf loves his Klingon operas.

(Okay, okay, I've been watching too much DS9 lately...)


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been an opera freak since I was a teenager, and I don't think I'd like to have a friend who hated opera .
It might be fun teasing that person, though. 
Recewntly, I had an aquaintance whom I've had little contact with since he moved away from me who hated classical music and was always making fun of opera . We didn't actually argue over it, but we kidded eahc othe r a lot. He was always pointing pout to me how funny th eopera spoofs on those old TV cartoon shows were, such as "Kill the wabbit" , but I told him he really couldn't appreciate how funny they are , since he didn't know diddly squat about opera and couldn't get the in jokes.















:lol: :lol:


































:lol: 







.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I am an opera lover, but I don't let it out in public.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

What a load of bilge! I'm an ex sergeant major in the army but I am an opera lover. You're certainly worth putting on an ignore list, but I suppose this is a put-on!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

moody said:


> What a load of bilge! I'm an ex sergeant major in the army but I am an opera lover. You're certainly worth putting on an ignore list, but I suppose this is a put-on!


You talking to me?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You talking to me?


Now, would I ever talk to you like that? No I'm talking to that scruffy looking bloke who started this nonsense.


----------



## mensch (Mar 5, 2012)

Hmmm, I've misread this thread's title as "Can you imagine being friends with an opera". That scenario seems highly unlikely. 

Some of my friends are opera lovers, so yes I can imagine, I just don't understand their strange hobby.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

What do people have against opera lovers here?????


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What do people have against opera lovers here?????


They are jealous of our monstrous intellect !!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Apart from my wife no.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

i mean i am an opera lover, although my list is quite short on experiencin opera. :3

Other that this... i think it would be possible.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Nein, nyet, non, não, no.


----------

